# We now have a Terms and Techniques Forum



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope everyone enjoys it and starts posting!!!!


----------



## marmalady (Mar 8, 2005)

TY! - LOL - just got a message that my post was too short!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

YAY!!!!! At Last! My dream came True!!! (A Link for Voting 5 Stars) (on the "Main page)!!! TY!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2005)

AJ - you always get your way :p


----------



## crewsk (Mar 8, 2005)

And Rainee is stocking the new forum very well!:grin: YAY!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2005)

i just laughed out loud, really loud reading one of rainee's posts there, about brining (because my brine was too salty last night). apparently, salt water, when spelled as one word, is a no no. it took me a few seconds to figure it out, but there's a bad word in it. now that level of censorship is getting ridiculous.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2005)

The problem is bucky that the word censor only picks up on letters used together, whether there are other letters attached or not. It's a difficult call to make sometimes but I played hardcore editor for a couple days in a row and that's no fun either. I think we can say The Naked Chef now though!!! LOL


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2005)

i assumed as much elfie. don't kill yourself doing too much editing tho. it's only mildly annoying, and sometimes even fun  to try to figure out the bad word. thank god i don't live in lancaster pennsylvania. the names of some of their towns would overload the censor app.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2005)

roflmao - I know the ones you're talking about!!!! lol


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

ROLOTFLMAO!!!!! TY!!! Kitchen Elf! Yay!!!!! (say A.J) Clap- Clap! Vote 5 Stars!!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

(P.S. ) (Don't let "Dove catch anyone in the "Wood-Shed" lol! (jk) ((she skered 'o' spiders) (jk)  Atomic Jed!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 8, 2005)

My blond roots must be running really deep today! I've been trying to figure out the salt water thing since 12:30 today & I just now got it!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

Umm, Salt water? (please delineate) ( I don't understand) (also) what are the "icons" that say "Bad post"? Vote 5 Stars!!! for DC!   Atomic Jed!


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, crewsk, I've not figured it out yet...think I'm gonna have to write it down and cogitate!

But it sure looks great around here!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

(After much contemplation) perhaps, I see sal ****er (is that the reason for censor) ? any how, How is Beshemel (one of the 5 "mother sauces spelled?) (Butter / Flour, (Roux) with milk) Beshemel? ( is that the correct spelling?   Atomic Jed!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

(I guess I surmised the answer) (to T *** (no ofense intended) (My Obnosis must be correct, (the word was censored) (Pardon me please) (I was just curious)  Atomic Jed!


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

Atomic Jed said:
			
		

> (After much contemplation) perhaps, I see sal ****er (is that the reason for censor) ? any how, How is Beshemel (one of the 5 "mother sauces spelled?) (Butter / Flour, (Roux) with milk) Beshemel? ( is that the correct spelling?   Atomic Jed!


It is spelled Béchamel


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

TY! GB!!!! Be`chamel ! (can, be made into Cheese sauce too! (TY Kindly GB (for you friendly informitve wisdom and Knowledge! Vote 5 Stars for DC!!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

What is "  ! report bad post"  (triangle) ?  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Dove (Mar 8, 2005)

My take on the salt water is that it is better to salt the water then cook in sal****er.8)


----------



## Dove (Mar 8, 2005)

AJ,
This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) posts. 

(the triangle)


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

TY Dove!!! and by the way All, Only put salt in Boiling water, (otherwise, it will be abrasive and "scar" scratch the cooking vessel)  Atomic Jed!


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

Atomic Jed said:
			
		

> What is "  ! report bad post"  (triangle) ?  Atomic Jed!


That is used in case you see a post where someone is being offensive or is posting something they should not be posting. It you click that "!" then administrators will be notified and will be able to check it out.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

(Yet Dove, I don't understand) (I see !triangle on you and kitchen elfs replys to me,) ( am I to be sent to the "woodshed"? LOL ( seriously, I don't understand) (I reckon R figger it out, ahmm purty dern smart fer a kuntry feller) (what lived in the city too) haha, out yunder in Cali (fer a spale) TY for responding, Dove Hugs to you and your's and ALL!DC is#1 !!! Vote 5 Stars!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

OK , TY GB, (but why is it on your response?) (and not on my post's?) (I shuddup) (i don't wanna be a "bother") (I'm just learning this new configuration) TY for patience, (yet another reason, DC is # 1 !!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

Atomic Jed said:
			
		

> OK , TY GB, (but why is it on your response?) (and not on my post's?) (I shuddup) (i don't wanna be a "bother") (I'm just learning this new configuration) TY for patience, (yet another reason, DC is # 1 !!!  Atomic Jed!


You will actually see it on everyones posts except for your own since you would never have a need to report yourself for doing something that would get you sent to the woodshed


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh and AJ you are never a bother. Ask as many questions as you need. I am sure a lot of people were wondering the same thing you were.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

Is our community clock set on Grenich mean Time" ? It is 8:25 P.M. (on east coast) (just wundrin'?}  Atomic Jed!


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

You can change you timezone by clicking on "Quick Links" at the top of the page and then "Edit Options". From there you can scroll down until you see the spot where you can pick your own timezone.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 8, 2005)

OHHH TY GB! (Now I see" "said the blind A.J." ! lol (jk) (Thank you all so much!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL it is my pleasure!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanx GB! (I want a "!triangle) on my posts too! lol, (so I can send myself to the "wood shed" hahaha! (I'm honest, and ethical) (for instance, I admit, I ruined a pan making a be`chamel (white sauce)  once, a Looong time ago) hahaha! (truth) TY!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 9, 2005)

wooo hooo!!! (I just voted 5 Stars for DC!!! )  Atomic Jed!


----------

